# Anxiety Girl!!!



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I think anyone would have anxiety wearing that outfit :lol


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

The puke green color really compliments her hair.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

She's my hero :nw


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I was trying to make that my sig pic last night but the wording was too small!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

i think she's hot


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:lol :lol :lol 
:b :b :b


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Heh, did you request that anxiety girl comic? Either that or she saw you were linking tons of her pictures here and decided to make one based on SAS. :lol


----------

